# AMD FX-8120 in der Ukraine gelistet



## Gordon-1979 (8. Oktober 2011)

der AMD FX-8120 ist auf der Seite fixer.com.ua für $229 plus Porto und Versand gelistet.
Die Daten des AMD FX-8120 sind alle in Ordnung außer das dieser 95W TDP hat, dieser sollte eigentlich erst 1.Q 2012 erscheinen.
der AMD FX-8120 ist im B2 stepping und sollte daher die Final sein.

AMD FX-8120 3.1GHz FD8120FRGUBOX BOX Bulldozer FIXER

Dann last uns mal bestellen  
Spaß bei Seite ich warte bis er hier erscheint. 
Außer dem ist er noch ein bisschen teuer, den laut einigen Seiten sollte er 205$ und nicht 229$ kosten.

noch ein paar Daten dazu FX-8120 Takt normal 3,1GHz,dann Turbo mit 3.4GHz und Turbo 3.0 mit 4,0GHz.


----------



## bulldozer (8. Oktober 2011)

Ein Ukrainer hat den FX-8120 auch bereits bestellt und geliefert bekommen und anschließend mit einem miserablen Ergebnis gebencht welches so ziemlich den ganzen Leaks entspricht die alle voreilig als "fake" eingestuft haben: [Ukraine]Guy gets ahold of FX-8120 from Ukraine shop and benches it! - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Laut der Quelle ist ein 1055T @ 4 GHz deutlich schneller. 


Sollte man vielleicht noch zur User-News hinzufügen.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Oktober 2011)

Hmm hoffe immer noch auf vertrauenswürdige Benches und dass da nicht dasselbe rauskommt


----------



## spionkaese (8. Oktober 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm hoffe immer noch auf vertrauenswürdige Benches und dass da nicht dasselbe rauskommt



Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Gordon-1979 (9. Oktober 2011)

@bulldozer der hat eine ES. Man weis was das bedeutet.
@spionkaese das nervt.


----------



## klink (9. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> @bulldozer der hat eine ES. Man weis was das bedeutet.
> @spionkaese das nervt.


 
Das ES könnte ein Anzeigefehler seitens CPU-Z sein, denn erst die Version 1.58.7 zeigt die richtigen Namen an und nur bei der Version 1.58 steht ES.


----------



## Micha1994 (9. Oktober 2011)

Is euch schonmal aufgefallen das bei diesem ominösen Bench was nich stimmt ?   guckt euch mal cpu-z screen an  oben steht 8130P  und unten plötzlich 8120  ich würd sagen ganz schlechter Fake 

MfG Micha


----------



## Seabound (9. Oktober 2011)

Was gehts denn hier um "diesen ominösen Bench"? Wichtig is doch, dass der Bulldozer endlich ma irgendwo gelistet wurde. Das lässt ja ma so langsam hoffen... Zumindest dass er bald käuflich zu erweben sein wird. Benchs ma aussen vor!


----------



## derP4computer (9. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Jaja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


 Wenn es andere nervt, dann schließe ich mich dem erst recht an.


----------



## spionkaese (9. Oktober 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:
			
		

> @bulldozer der hat eine ES. Man weis was das bedeutet.
> @spionkaese das nervt.



Du weisst doch: Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein, ...


----------



## NCphalon (9. Oktober 2011)

Hat der Bulli net 4x 2MB L2 Cache un net 8x 1MB?


----------



## AMD (9. Oktober 2011)

8MB bleibt 8MB.
Ob nun jeder Kern 1MB bekommt oder jedes Modul 2 MB ist wohl egal... im Modul sind ja letztendlich eh wieder 2 Kerne


----------



## Sauerland (9. Oktober 2011)

bulldozer schrieb:


> Ein Ukrainer hat den FX-8120 auch bereits bestellt und geliefert bekommen und anschließend mit einem miserablen Ergebnis gebencht welches so ziemlich den ganzen Leaks entspricht die alle voreilig als "fake" eingestuft haben: [Ukraine]Guy gets ahold of FX-8120 from Ukraine shop and benches it! - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
> Laut der Quelle ist ein 1055T @ 4 GHz deutlich schneller.
> 
> 
> Sollte man vielleicht noch zur User-News hinzufügen.


 
Sorry, aber dieser Bench dürfte doch ein bischen hinterher hinken, oder.

Eine 6-Kerner CPU mit 4Ghz mit einem Bulldozer FX 8120 mit nur 3,4Ghz Turbo zu vergleichen, dürfte mithin zu keinem positiven Ergebnis führen.


Gruß


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Oktober 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dieser Bench dürfte doch ein bischen hinterher hinken, oder.
> 
> Eine 6-Kerner CPU mit 4Ghz mit einem Bulldozer FX 8120 mit nur 3,4Ghz Turbo zu vergleichen, dürfte mithin zu keinem positiven Ergebnis führen.
> 
> ...


 
Geb ich dir teilrecht, weil ein 1055t @ 4ghz - wenn man nicht ein super Exemplar dawischt hat schon gute 1,48 - 1, 5 vcore benötigt. Von dem Energiebedarf red ma mal net. Ich finde das ein 1055t @ 3,5 ghz noch lange reichen wird weil da bin ich faktisch auf gleichen nivoue wie ein 1100T (vl minimal besser ). Leider is mei brettl net ,dass Beste deswegn braucht mein 10055t @ 3,5 - 1,367 vcore. Wenn man ein gutes MB hat ist sicher mehr takt bei gleichen Vcore drinnen ^^
Aber warten wir mal ab wie viel sicher der bulli den so genemigt  Man kann nur hoffen das er weniger vcore braucht .......


----------



## Gast12307 (10. Oktober 2011)

cool wäre mal wenn die ganzen jetzigen Bulldozerbenchs von AMD in die Welt gesetzte Fakes sind und der Bulldozer den 2600k ohne Probleme überholt  ich bin mal überrascht, ob und wenn ja welcher Forumuser sich den Bulldozer aus der Ukraine bestellt


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nicht Recht!

I-wie habe ich das Gefühl das der Bulldozer nicht das Wahre wird  Ich hoffe natürlich grade das Gegenteil!
Ich hoffe das Bulldozer II mich vom Hocker hauen wird!


----------



## DUNnet (10. Oktober 2011)

Leute Leute,


also erstmal das Pro Intel Gelaber:
Der FX8130P (presample)! wurde hochgetaktet auf irgendwas um die 4GHz und dafür ist die Leistung in den gezeigten Benches (welche sicher nicht gefaked sind) - BESCHEIDEN!


So, nun die Aufklärung:
Das Ding ist Softwaretechnisch gar nicht richtig betrieben worden,
weil es dafür einfach noch keine releasten Treiber gibt - stellt es euch wie eure Grafikkarte vor die noch auf Windows Plug&Play Treibern läuft,
das wird noch, was anderes kann gar nicht! Das gibt übrigends der Tester auch neutral zu...
Was anderes wäre auch kurios, denn wie die Comments zeigen sind Athlon X2er dem Bulli überlegen, was für AMD arg peinlich wäre wenn ihre Struktur wirklich so ein Rückgang gemacht hätte...


Und - wenn man es korrekt nimmt - ist der FX der Antrittspartner vom i7 (4/8er) und da darf man gespannt sein was er leisten wird...





Gruß


----------



## thysol (10. Oktober 2011)

DUNnet schrieb:


> So, nun die Aufklärung:
> Das Ding ist Softwaretechnisch gar nicht richtig betrieben worden,
> weil es dafür einfach noch keine releasten Treiber gibt - stellt es euch wie eure Grafikkarte vor die noch auf Windows Plug&Play Treibern läuft,
> das wird noch, was anderes kann gar nicht! Das gibt übrigends der Tester auch neutral zu...



Optimierte Software kitzelt "vielleicht" noch 10% raus, mehr nicht. Erkläre mir mal bitte in wiefern da seitens der Software optimiert werden sollte?



DUNnet schrieb:


> Was anderes wäre auch kurios, denn wie die Comments zeigen sind Athlon X2er dem Bulli überlegen, was für AMD arg peinlich wäre wenn ihre Struktur wirklich so ein Rückgang gemacht hätte...



Bulldozer ist halt ein ober Fail, findet euch damit ab.


----------

